# Stereo Typing poor Pit bulls!!



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I just thought I would vent honestly. I am at work with some down time and decided to do some researching on Pit Bulls. I get so sad and mad when I read what some people post about them; it really makes me absolutely furious that the Ignorance of people in the world that blame the breed on their behavior when really it is their own stupid ignorance that caused it. OMG. I really could go into a long debate about this. It is not fair that dogs are judged or banned for the fact of being stereo typed by stupid humans. Yeah there are probably way more Pit's being used for fighting that because they are raised to do it once again by ignorant humans. But you know what? You can raise a Labrador or golden retriever the same way it just really urks me. I'm sorry to vent on here in this manner it just makes me mad. Even my own father questions my dog and her ability to be a good dog. I am very blessed with my little girl. I'm sorry but any dog can turn my dog was raised right not abused or tormented and I think she will be a happy long living dog. I think having insurance is ridiculas for this breed as well as German Shepard’s and Akita’s in some states. I think they should work something out in each state such as veterinarian approved visits for such types of dogs testing their aggressiveness. I know I’m only dreaming I just fear this world and there problems with pit’s will only get worse with them time coming. One example of stupid people in the world would be Michael Vick excuse my French but what a Dumb Ass!! People like him are the exact reason why Dogs like mine are stereo typed. He obviously is stupid for first of all fighting poor dogs to the death (seriously that is not cool, not fun, not funny….get a life) and secondly burying them in his yard then saying that he didn’t know…Dumb Ass! Wow. I think I am done now but I am sure I will have plenty more to talk to about when I think of it. I just hope I didn’t offend anyone for this is my opinion and it just hurts me that I can’t even walk my puppy outside without a muzzle. I hope many of you will read this and agree. It’s just sad and disappointing. 





























--Poor Baby...Can't even enjoy public places where most people walk their dogs.....:no:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree... I have yet to have a problem with a Pit personally. All the pits I've ever met have been total loves!!! There's a lady who lives somewhere close to us who walks hers by the house everyday....that dog is wonderful, and very well mannered. Carson causes more problems just cuz he has issues with people/dogs he doesn't know being "near" his fence.... :doh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol Well I very glad to hear you agree it means a lot.! I still walk her in my neighborhood because all the neighbors know her and know how great she is. I just wish we could put an end to all this. But I am hoping for the impossible. Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I can understand how you feel. Pits do get a bad wrap. I feel that the owners have a lot to do with it. I do not think that all pits are bad or agressive dogs. I believe that deep down that agression could be present, but once again it is all in how the dog is trained and what his environment is like. I think your puppy is absolutely adorable and I bet is the sweetest dog, right? That is because you are a good owner.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Lol Well I very glad to hear you agree it means a lot.! I still walk her in my neighborhood because all the neighbors know her and know how great she is. I just wish we could put an end to all this. But I am hoping for the impossible. Thanks for your support!!


Well you do you part by showing the world that your dog is great and that you are a great dog owner! You are breaking the stereotype. It might not change the world, but it may change the minds and opinions of people you know.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jake's best bud is a pitbull...and she is so sweet


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out this site: FOR PITS' SAKE // Where Heroes Are The Pits The woman who runs this has 3 pit bulls who are absolute loves. They are certified search-and-rescue dogs, visit sick kids in the hospital and help Kris teach kids about safety around dogs.

On the other hand, there is this terrible story reported today in our local paper: http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_7200800 about a 2-1/2 pound seizure-detection dog who was killed by a rampaging pit bull. The Chihuahua was the constant companion to a little girl with cerebral palsy. I sure wish there were an easy answer to the pit bull issue.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You know what? Every time your sweet dog meets someone who knows nothing about pits but the negative crap that everyone loves to focus on, you have the chance to change one mind. You do that again and again...change one mind at a time...and maybe one day all the sweet pit bulls of the world will not continue to pay for the sins of some owners.

Hang in there! Your girl looks wonderful!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Check out this site: FOR PITS' SAKE // Where Heroes Are The Pits The woman who runs this has 3 pit bulls who are absolute loves. They are certified search-and-rescue dogs, visit sick kids in the hospital and help Kris teach kids about safety around dogs.
> 
> On the other hand, there is this terrible story reported today in our local paper: http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_7200800 about a 2-1/2 pound seizure-detection dog who was killed by a rampaging pit bull. The Chihuahua was the constant companion to a little girl with cerebral palsy. I sure wish there were an easy answer to the pit bull issue.


 
i have never met a mean pitbull. but you are correct in stating the story of the little girl and her dog. it does seem that you hear more random, rampaging stories about pitbulls than any other dog. so, what do you expect people who arent "dog people" to think of pitbulls, when they see these news stories all the time? people believe what they hear, expecially when it comes to things like this. they figure they'd rather be safe than sorry, so they "shun" all pitbulls...which is in my opinion, sad. but i am a HUGE dog person. and even if i was attacked by a pitbull, i would not EVER blame it on the breed.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Is this a repost of another thread??

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/22906-please-read-tell-me-what-you-think.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have seen some of the most neglected pitbulls make the best pets and just be sweet as a golden. I saw on animal precinct last night three pitbulls that were taken in after being starved and abused. unfortunately one of them was too aggressive and one that was skin and bones and was still the sweetest little girl. She lived to please the handlers in the eval and they said she would have no problem finding a new home. She was just beautiful. I thought it is nice that they gave her a second chance and showed a lady adopting her at the end. I love happy endings. But it was sad about the other dog, but he was very agressive about everything and they said they had no chance of giving him a home for the liability. 
I remember growing up it was dobies, then german shepherds and Rottwielers, so I guess it is now the pitbulls. I feel bad that they have to pay for men wanting macho images. I guess you wouldnt be a tough gangbanger with a poodle or yorkie.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

it also makes me wonder if the attack cases involving other breeds are swept aside (by our shameful media), because they dont involve a pit.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yr baby is as cute as can be!.Indeed not all pits are nasty but their rep is bad and sadly enough many other breeds are starting to have that same bad rep.I have met many pitts that were way nicer than many small dogs.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pup you have and a sincere thanks for being a good responsible parent, the breed needs more folks like you.

Now for my 2 cents:

Getting a pit and then being shocked as to how they are perceived by the general public is like buying a house next to the airport then getting upset that the planes keep you awake. Doubt if there's a pet owner that hasn't heard the stereotype or doesn't know someone that believes it, etc. 

Pits have done enough damage to where a lot of people, and rightfully so, are just flat out not prepared to take chances. We can blame ******** like Vick and other degenerates until the cows come home but the bottom line is a dead or maimed child is still dead or maimed regardless. 

A few weeks ago out at a park here comes some friendly dude with his pit on a leash. "she's friendly, want them to play?" referring to my boy George. I politely and slightly embarrased said "no thanks". I'm not prepared to take a chance having my boy hurt or killed (not to mention the felonies I'd commit to the owner and pit) Call be ignorant, call me rude, call me what ever you want but George's safety comes first case closed.

Yes, any breed can be abused and trained to kill etc., but pits have the most notoriety. Like it or not that's the way it is.

Maybe if there were more responsible people like you then this sort of thing wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Does your state require that your pit bull wear a muzzle or are you just being cautious? I do agree that it is not the bread but the owner who is responsible for their dogs actions, but keep in mind why they were bread in the first place.. fighting. That just automatically give them the drive to fight or be aggressive, just like the golden’s have a drive to retrieve. Not every pit bull is fortunate enough to have an owner like you who loves and trains them correctly. The owner of the dog who attacked the little girls pet obviously was not trained properly or if at all. It sounds a little like the dog was playing with a toy. They are so strong. I had a friend who had a 65 lb female pit and she was the nicest dog in the world. The first time I meet her she was barking when we got to the door. I am kind of small (short) so I was really scared that she would just try to trample me. It turned out that she really liked me and would sit on my feet the whole time I was there, I’m sure showing that she was in charge. I have yet to meet a mean pit bull, but with all the stories and how strong they are I would still be cautious approaching one as I would with any big dog. (I would be easy to take out :uhoh: )

My advice is to not take it personal and just know that YOUR dog is the sweetest thing in the world to you. Who cares what other people think. They don’t live with you, they don’t get to make up your mind so screw them! Be proud of your puppy! She is beautiful! :wavey:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FranH said:


> Is this a repost of another thread??
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/22906-please-read-tell-me-what-you-think.html


...and they are now 1.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah in the State of Ohio I so believe you have to muzzle them as well as insure. I am very proud of my little girl and I know or at least have faith she will remain a very loyal loving animal. I will try my hardest to over come people with good knowlege of these dogs. I know not all or good. I jsut pray that the owners snap out of it and show the world that we have good dogs!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My nephew has rescued two wonderful Pits. At least one was abused. She's a good girl, but she's a licker! He's had her for about 5 years, maybe longer. The other went to live with his ex...that's a long and sad story. He didn't want them to be separated.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We have had a great many discussions, some very heated, on one of the all breed forums i belong to about this subject as there are severla pit owners on there. Many claim that pits are just giant marshmellows and all is a bad rap. However others, owners of pits, one chow, a couple with rotties--say that is wrong to portray them as the gentliest of all breeds, etc, because there is always the agression under the skin that could errupt without proper training and without an owner knowing the breed and what it is capable of doing.They are including rotties and chows as well.Say people will see an adorable pit puppy and snatch it up and not train and handle properly and there can be trouble down the line. Also, several hae posted horror stores--right their their local papers--about pit attacks on dogs or people.

Now I hate to say it but i do not want one in our neighborhood because the only experiences i/we have had with them is negative. We live on a horse shoe shapped street with no side streets. About 4 years ago the 9 year old girl from 2 houses down was chasing butterflies and was attacked by a boxer/pit mis that lived around the bend. He actually tried to kill her, bits ot head, scalp, face, arms, leg, side. Witness that got the dog off Val said she had done nothing to provoke him and she didnt' even see him coming out of the yard. He was killed on the spot.

Last jan. jerry as walking our 12 year old golden, on leash, and when they got to the end of the street a pit charged out a Buck. Jerry got between the dog and Buck and apparently the dog didn't even notice Jerry. Luckily the owner was in the yard and grabbed the dog, wich kept trying to get at Buck, and apologized all over the place saying he didn't kow how the dog had gotten out. We had never seen it before. After tht we wouldn't walk any of our dogs because no matter which end othe street we went onto to live oak from--if the dog was out he would see our dog as it lived on Live oak between the two dead ends of our street. But they moved soon and that was fine with us.

Then the yard behind the yard of our next door neighbor had at least 3 pits. Those two yards and ours and the one behind us all meet and because of a utility pole, there is about a 1 1/2" gap and every time my dogs were down in the corner tose pits were snarling and trying to get thru that gap at them. My ldogs loved that corner as they wuld lay under the grape arbor. They finally stopped going down there. But both my neighbor on the side and the behind were terrified the dogs were going to get into their yars--we all have 6 foot wood privacy fences. The one behind me fosters and she use to hve up to 14-15 dogs, but now restricts to about 5-6. She had cement poured and chain link fencing put up to make several pens she could keep some of the less friendly dogs in and then the entire area was chain linked fenced.

Well, one day she heard a ruckus, went out just in time to see one of the pits coming under her fence. She got her fosters inside the chain link fence just in time. The pits couldn't dig under because of the cement flooring inside the pen. So they went and got under her storage shed wiich is raised about 18". She called animal control, they came out, but would not even attempt to get those pits out from under that shed. The owners had to do it wehn they got in.

Now, i never saw this, but was told by both the lady behind us and the one next to us, that they think those dogs were being trained to fight. The owners would han a roast or a ham bone on a chain from tree limb and the dogs would jump and grab it and then swing back and forth. They think the owners wre doing this to strengthen the jaws of the dogs. Linda had cement "sidewalk' poured along her fence to ensure the pits wouldn't get back into her yard--could hav been a masacre had she been away that day. When they ried to get into Sues yard, she called police and told them she thought the dogs were being trained as fighters and about 3 days the people and dogs had moved out.

So that is why i do not want pits in my neighborhood. All experiences with them have been bad. If none of these things had ever happened, I would no feel tha way--and had it been any other breed of dog, i would not want them in my neighborhood either.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I LOVE pit bulls and spend a lot of my time defending them.

Some of the attitudes on this board even make me feel sick to my stomach- insinuations that pits' lives are not valuable, or that they are vicious. I have fostered many and loved them dearly!

Pit bulls need to be respected for what they are- powerful, capable, intelligent, active, potentially animal aggressive, wonderful with people, fun loving, and great companions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Pit bulls need to be respected for what they are- powerful, capable, intelligent, active, potentially animal aggressive, wonderful with people, fun loving, and great companions.
--Jenna and the Windridge Pups, living the good life in Florida​

Thank you for your support and kind words they are much appriciated!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOTS of attacks get brushed under the rug that were not pits.

ALSO ANY MIXED BREED short haired dog is called a pit bull. One cannot compare a pit mix from a crack neighborhood (the dog almost always responsible for such attacks!) with a well bred and raised Am Staff or APBT.

There is no such thing as a "pit bull" folks... you have:

1) The APBT, a UKC and ADBA recognized working terrier breed. They cannot be AKC registered as Am Staffs (but Am Staffs can be UKC registered as APBTs- confused yet?). These dogs are bred for showing, as pets, and for working (weight pull, obedience, etc). They may or may not be more "game" (driven, active, and determined, and possibly dog agressive) than an Am Staff.

Within this part of the breed you have well bred, outstanding dogs, massive oversized freaks advertised by bloodline (Razor's Edge, for example).

2) American Staffordshire Terrier- the AKC "show" pit bull! Some do obedience, therapy work, and agility, too- and weight pull. They tend to have dark pigment always, not favoring the blues and red-nose colors that are common in the UKC and ADBA registered APBTs. 

3) Staffordshire Bull Terrier- the British version, and still allowed in the UK, these guys are smaller, usually not blue or rednose either, and are delightful, fun loving, and driven terriers.

4) Pit Bull mixes, the majority of short haired, rose-eared, any colored pit type dogs that fill shelters, animal control, newspaper ads, and inner city streets. Often poorly bred, BYB, mass produces, inbred, not purebred...

There is no such thing as a "rednose" breed- it's just a color. There are so many ignorant misconceptions about this breed that it is unreal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

IMO a responsible APBT/Am-staff/pit mix owner does the following:

1) Makes very certain to have it in writing if he rents that his dog is acceptable- this is why I cannot own a pit type dog, or I would have one. They are not allowed in my complex.

2) Takes the dog to training classes to a very high level, and always insures that his companion is a true good will ambassador for the breed

3) DOES NOT EVER let his dog go to a dog park, or play with strange dogs. PERIOD. A pit type dog is a gem and a great pet, but these dogs are NEVER to be trusted with other dogs. To deny this fact is not to slam the breed, but rather to do all pit dogs a dis-service. RESPECT this drive. I don't care how long your pit type dog has enjoyed other dogs in playtime, it only takes one time for him to get in a fight over a bone or stick or ??? and create a tragedy- and he will get blamed, whether he started it or not.

4) UNDERSTAND that dog aggression is NORMAL in this breed, and is NOT the same thing as people aggression. DO NOT confuse the two, they are not related. A pit that kills another dog is not a child killer in the making.

5) NEVER let your pit dog of leash outside of a securely fenced area. Period. This is not debateable.

6) The fate of all pits and all people who love them is in your hands as a pit owner. Be responsible. Treasure this gift you have. Separate your dogs when you're not home. Prevent tragedies. Bear the extra work owning this breed requires with pride. You have a gift, treasure it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steven's dog is a Pit Mix, brindle, and a furious licker...He and his wife also had an English Mastiff. He knows how to handle strong and powerful dogs. His wife does, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, what you said is what some of the pit, chow and rottie owners say on that all breed board. Others claim it is total bad rap, the ones that post as you did above say it is totally wrong to represent them as a total marshmellow. The wrong people will get them because they fall in love with the darling puppy--and they are precious--but don't handle and train them correctly. Then we get the ones like Vick, drug dealers, etc that totally work on making them vicious dogs. However, I did see where all but one of the ones rescued from Vick's home will be worked on to be rehomed with proper people who know how to handle them, and I think that is great--they will be to proper homes. The other was a known human biter and had to be put down.

As i said, our bad expereinces were either pit or pit mixes. had all 3 been with a lab, or collie, or a shepherd I would not want them in the neighborhood either. Three times with thre same breed of dog in , different dogs each time, is a bit much for me to want to have any around because we can't know if the owners know what they are doing or not.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh they are not marshmallows, they are powerful animals. To deny that is ignorant and even cruel. But they ARE wonderful!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have only seen loveable pis myself but I know the rap they have. I think you, as Sunshine Goldens already said, can help to change this one person at a time with your sweet faced little girl there! She is absolutely adorable!

If the population would only realize, its not just Pits, Rotties, Shepherds, etc that attack aand sometimes kill. ANY dog has the ability to kill - even our docile Goldens. My granddaughter was attacked at age 8 years old by a neighbor's English Springer Spaniel! She had bites that went clear through her face and eyes! Took 3 1/2 hours of micro surgery and lots and lots of prayers. We didn't know for a year if she would have her full sight or not. This dog had bitten before and the owners elected not to do anything about it since it was their own daughter the dog bit. 

So any breed or mixed breed can attack but unfortunately its the pPits that have gotten the bad rap for it

Post more pics of that pretty girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Any dog of any breed can turn bad, depending on how there treated. I'm not saying this because the poster is my daughter's pit. We have had some pit's in this neighbor hood including my daughter's and never any problems. Now we have had problems with a German Shepard and a believe it or not a black lab. Both of those dog are very vicious. A pit is nothing but a terrier, so do we look down on the other terrier breeds like we do on pit's no we don't. I have a Fox terrier and he's or was the same strong as a pit. They don't get a bad rap. Why not?? Or the Boston terrier and so many other terriers. Now for Suzzee she is a very sweet girl that spend almost 3 month at my house with my Golden's, other then some toy issues everything went very good. She enjoyed the pool, some of you might remember :

I also have a client right now that own's 3 pitbulls, 2 males and 1 female, they are the biggest babys I ever seen. These three will sit on my lap and just want to be loved.

Here she is at my house this summer.
















​


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Our former Asst. Pastor had a beautiful Pit named Trinity that could be Suzze's twin!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww Mom i never knew you had that picture!! I took a bunch of pictures but my computer isn't letting me load on this site....I'll have to try in a bit I took some good pics of Suzee and Mollee outside theylook so pretty!!I'll be sure to post the asap! thanks for all your support everyone!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Aww Mom i never knew you had that picture!! I took a bunch of pictures but my computer isn't letting me load on this site....I'll have to try in a bit I took some good pics of Suzee and Mollee outside theylook so pretty!!I'll be sure to post the asap! thanks for all your support everyone!!


Just look in my pictures there is a bunch of Suzzee. Also Spice the ones you already stole :


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have an American Bulldog....that in essence, looks exactly like a white Pit Bull.

We rescued her at 4 weeks of age when we got a call from Am Bulldog rescue (in NJ) that there was a puppy dropped off at a groomer at a beach town tnear us. Would we mind going to get her?

Well.....we did. She's deaf, and as sweet as they come. With humans and our other dogs. We kept her, because we couldn't bear to let her leave. She was such a little thing......and had been through a very bad time in her young life. Besides, our Golden Sasha, became her surrogate Mommy.

BUT....she does get her hackles up whenever we bring a new dog into the house (one was a return Golden pup of ours....who is now 4 yrs old - named Benny, and another was our baby Newf, Cole).

We had to introduce them slowly and carefully over a period of weeks. We first got her used to their smell...in the same backyard. Then we let her seem them through the fence. They were on leads on the outside with us. Then we introduced them in the field....on lead. Then in "her" yard on lead. Then finally, off lead. There was a bit of posturing, but by then she was used to them being there, even tho she hadn't gotten to touch them. She never did. She did one play bow, a play nip, and they were off and running!!

Now they're all best buddies (Cole beats her up mercilessly, which she LOVES - or at least she instigates it)...and they play and run for hours every day.

Anyway.....ALL bully breeds are "iffy" when it comes to other dogs. The breeds are often dog aggressive, and even moreso same sex dog aggressive (the males especially).

They are people lovers, however. I can't even imagine what would make one attack a human. I do know that many breeds that are blamed for attacks on humans haven't been Pits at all.......but they "look" similar, so the news media labels them as such. Later, they may correct that in a follow up story, but by then the damage is done, and the story is buried in the back pages of the paper...and never makes the headlines on any show.

Anyway.....here's our Ellie....when we got her, and now:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I do stereo-type Pit bulls when they are roaming or under bad ownership. As far as I'm concerned they are dangerous, especially to Lucky. Not to mention their are some bad genes floating around in the breed....it does make them more of a risk. 

But under good ownership, dog aggressive or not...they are magnificent. Smart, courageous dogs that actually awe me.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I must say that thereare some things I don't agree with Jenna on, but I agree with everything she said in this post head on. I'm sad that I'm so sickened sometimes by the attitude of some of the posters on here. A dogs life is a dogs life, no matter if its a golden or not. Pit bulls are wonderful, loving, severely intelligent dogs. They need the correct type of owner, but they can be great pets. They sometimes cannot be great with other animals, but that is a trait of the bully breeds, not a character flaw. 
I will admit, if I see a pit bull anywhere that I have my dogs, we go the other direction. Not because I am afraid, but because I know that all 3 of my dogs can be iffy with new dogs, and I am not willing to let a fight happen. Even if my dogs start the fight, a pit bull is much stronger than my dogs, and they could easily hurt them. But if I am without my dogs, you can bet I will be covered in pit bull kisses within minutes of meeting the dog.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I was not going to comment on this but I have too...

Yes it is the owners that do NOT know HOW to handle or raise these types of Bullie breed dogs... All bully breeds MUST be handled correctly or they WILL turn and KILL a dog, cat, person....

My hubby is a dog behaviorist for our Rescue group and we have at the current time 2 Pit mixes & 1 Am Staff Mix in our care... ALL 3 of them ARE Dog aggressive, they cannot be with ANY other dogs period, and beleive me we have TRIED it and it does not work... This comes from the blood line and mishandling of them from the previous owners...We ARE working on making them BETTER dogs BUT we will NOT adopt them to ANYONE with other animals because we have seen what they COULD do and we will not allow that to happen...

ACC made some VERY wonderful points but, knowing and working with all the pit mixes that come into our group, I will NEVER Fully TRUST any pit or pit mix with any of my dogs... This is just my feelings on this...

I think IF you raise a dog ANY dog correctly it WILL be a GREAT dog but I also know from expereince that no matter what the breed is ANY dog can turn on anything and anyone in a split second... 

We have a VERY DOG AGGRESSIVE Cattle dog in our care as well....he was tied to a pole for 3 yrs, never allowed to go into the home, was not good with any of the other dogs they tried to own, turned on the dog they now have as it got bigger and older (btw, that dog is a Golden) so they turned over the Cattle dog to our group...

This dog has gone after every single rescue dog we have in our care...charging and biting at the kennels wanting to KILL them and I mean KILL them... When I went to correct him 1 time, he came after me not once but twice, redirected aggression... since this attempt to get me, I have learned that I MUST put him on a leash just to take him in & out of the kennel for his potty breaks.... This guy tries with all of his muscles to go after them NO MATTER WHAT!!! We have even had Chihuahua's TRY to go after us, (IMO, they are the worst fear biters EVER). 

So you see, it is NOT just Pits, it is other dogs as well...So what it DOES come down too is, HOW the dog is RAISED!!! No MATTER what breed it is! 

BTW...The 2 pit mixes & the Am Staff... ARE THE SWEETEST LOVABLE dogs when NOT around other dogs....VERY LOYAL and LOVING!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have never been scared for myself, but for my dogs. Those behind us dug under the fence to get at linda's foster dogs. That one did all in his power, even with the owner holding his collar, to get at Buck. Jerry said the dog never looked at him, totally concentrating on Buck. The only human 9intended victim of the three incidents was the pit/boxer mix that tried to kill Val--and the police said there is not doubt he wanted to kill her as she was bitten so many times on face, scalp, arms, legs and even her side.

My point is you can not know when your are out walking your dog and one comes towards you--was it well trained and not dog aggressive, or was the owner unkowing and it is dog aggressive. What is it doing loose.

By the way, my one DIL's sister use to own a pit and it bit two people and they moved to the next county. Then it bit her because it didn't want to come in when she watned it to, or didn't want to go out when she wanted him to, can't remember which way it was. She worshiped that dog and was crushed when pancreitits took him at age 3. Her ex husband got her a new pit puppy after Zeus died, but she returned it saying she didn't watn the hassel of never knowing when it would bite. And she adopted a Hienz 57 from the pound, a small one and the only thing we know for sure it in is dozie.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would never trust a pit or pit mix with my dogs either. All pit dog owners should separate the other dogs from any and all pits (and separate them, too) EVERY TIME they leave.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I might be in the "bad" here. 

What happened to us is our neighbors got a pit bull. They don't have a fenced in yard AND they NEVER tied the dog up. So it would be outside with their kids who are 7 and 12. What's worse is during the day it would just be outside by itself. Honest to God, the dog was ALWAYS outside! Our neighborhood has kids galore which is why we picked this neighborhood because we have two boys and so there are always kids outside running from house to house. My other neighbors directly across the street raise Shih Tzu's, and he has had a stroke and so isn't able to move quickly. So various neighbors told them to please keep their dog tied up (some didnt' say please ) but they don't speak very good English. The cops were called. Like there were times just getting the mail freaked me out because I would go outside and there that dog would be in my driveway!! One night our neighbor saw it take off with one of my boy's shoe so we were running around the neighborhood trying to find this shoe and it ended up being in the Pit's back yard. That night my husband was ANGRY so he went to their door and brought our tie out we use camping over for them to get the point to tie the dog up. Riding bikes it would follow us. It really was scary.
The thing is even if it were a golden retreiver we still would have been like 'you need to keep your dog in your yard' (so it would stop pooping in other's yards and stuff) but not to the extent that we were with this pit because of the wrap pit's get. I was scared to take Emmy for walks because she is so submissive she drops to the ground around other dogs.
The family went down to visit their family in Mexico and left the dog there.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I too believe the dogs have been sterotyped, many of the dogs today that have been accused of attacks are not even Pit bulls, but in many cases the media has called them out as Pit Bulls. Before the Pits, it was the Dobies, and the Shepards I believe that rode this type of sterotyping out.

I will say there NOT marshmellows by no means, nor should anyone say they are. They all do infact hold a certain degree of agressiveness towards other prey, since that is what they were bred to do from the beginning of time, but the degree will vary in each one. They are also such smart dogs that they know the difference between what is normal, and what is not and will act upon it depending on the situation if they are well bred. They are also very sweet dogs, but so many owners simply do not understand there breed or know there breed and put the public at risk do to that reason.

I know now if one owns one, one better keep it on a lead or totally under owners control of commands since those that are called in such as the police in many cases do NOT ask questions, they fire! There is just another case of this on itchmo, the do was said not to bark, or growl as it charged the police coming in, but the mere act of it running towards them was enough to act.

I know last year as Kody and I were walking down the road something was scratching at the window heavily, no barking, no growls....just scratching fiercy and I heard a bang on the ground, I knew then it was the dog....didn't know the breed till it came out from the pines in front, it was a Pit Bull and it ran right for us, actually ran right for Kody!!! Sniffed, then the next thing I knew is it attacked, then Kody being so fast ripped around and he was on hind legs fighting that Pit Bull back!!! I can say neither dog had a bite mark on them, good bite inhibition in both dogs, but the mere scratching and coming out the window and charging of a Pit bull I will live with and am thankful we got out without a scratch. The pit bull isn't known for attacking people, that really isn't the breed! But varies on the prey drive as too what it may attack animal wise. But I will never consider a Pit a marshmellow. But after that attack I will never consider my Kody a marshmellow either since he infact was willing to take on a Pit Bull! He is a pure bred Golden Retriever sweet just like the Pit Bull, but under attack he will fight if he feels the need to protect. Something Pit owners need to understand as well as all owners of the golden, they too will fight, but the damage done will not be no where's near the damage a Pit can do. Dogs are dogs, it's up too us owners to understand them and understand each breed and be responsible of that breed. Labeling breeds isn't the answer, but responsible ownership is. I think for the pit bull, it isn't the breed that has caused the problems at all, it is the owners of those breeds in so many of the cases as it was before them that too were sterotyped. 

Still love Pits though, they are beautiful dogs! But not for everyone! I have both Goldens and a Lab, neither Golden or Lab are to be aggressive towards people, or other animals if there well bred! This is the difference between these two breeds and the Pit Bull, the Pits were bred from day one to be aggressive towards other dogs and can do so much more damage to other dogs. This is what many owners do NOT understand about there breed, the Pit Bull.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

There are pits across the street from my parents, and some more next door to them. Ones across the street are so well trained, and don't seem to bother anyone. Now the ones next door scare the hell out of me. She has no control over them, and one does give chase. She's a nasty person to begin with, and having this type of dog in her hands, and no training skills, it's an accident waiting to happen. I have a 4 year old child, and 2 dogs, and am afraid when visiting my own parents. Parents also have a golden, that is my dads _Everything, _I fear what would happen, should anything happen to my dad or his golden.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Having fostered for cairn rescue for many years, even cute little terriers can be so aggressive that they have to be put down. It doesn't happen often, we typically can train a biter, but every now and then we get one that seems to just be wired wrong and all the love and training in the world can't fix it. Big difference between a cairn terrier and pit bull...cairns are tiny little dogs that aren't going to kill you...but they certainly can cause damage, especially to young children and you aren't going to see a cairn terrier mentioned on the evening news. I'm a broken record here, but IMHO it isn't just about responsible owners, it is about careful, responsible breeding. That goes for every single breed out there, but any dog that is capable of killing....those breeders should really pay attention to the temperament of their lines. 

While it may frustrate you when you take your sweet, docile pit bull for a walk that people are apprehensive, there are many people that purchase a GSD, Rottweiler, Pit Bull for the purpose of making certain people feel apprehensive. I know my FIL purchased his GSD to send a "don't mess with me" message..it was the most docile, sweet GSD, but the general public didn't know that and he didn't want them to know that. He's older now, has a fluffy mini poodle...funny how people change.

I think it is wonderful that you send a positive message about your breed of choice, but there is always going to be some idiot that is not responsible, let's his dog loose and it kills a baby (this just happened in Michigan a little over a month ago) and that will make the news and, unfortunately, the news has a bigger audience than you do.

It would be such a wonderful world if everyone was responsible with their dogs, either in breeding or owning these terrific pets. They really are at the mercy of the people in their lives.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe (afraid of a fluffy mini poodle), & Duke


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I know I totally Agree. Especially stories like one here in Ohio where a couple had a few month old baby that slept in the bed with them and they also had a pit bull who apparently did to. Well the Pit bull one night thought the babies toes were food and started chewing them off. With the parents in the bed the child was screaming probly bloody murder but the Dumb ass parents didn't act and now had a child with out toes. Well of course they punished the dog for the owners poor judgement and lack of responsibility. People like that shouldnd't own a dog PERIOD. Poor pup and baby of course. It just shows its all on the owners. I have had absolutly no problems with my pup she is a doll and i dont give two shits less about statistics. BECAUSE I do have faith in Suzee I will stand behind her 100% until she proves me wrong which I know very well could happen like in any other dog and owner relationship. And yes I'm not stupid I know since they have their rep. they are more likely to be aggressive and blah blah blah. But I will jsut have to trust and have faith. I tell ya what I like PB's better than most little ugly ankle bitters...lol. But I am a very loving person I love all animals... I just had to say somehting about Pb's for whom I have one and love very much.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmmm...I think I was just called an ugly ankle biter!

Duke...I may be blind but I don't bite and I'm sure as heck not ugly..just ask Phoebe...atleast she loves me!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

For the record, I don't recall saying you are stupid. I'm very sorry if you felt that was the intent of my post. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think Steffi was directing that at you or your cute pups- though I could be wrong


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Just for the record, both of my now grown sons was bitten once and each time it was a German Shepherd, and yes I am leary of them also. My youngest was 5 years old and we were a company picnic and I was in a lawn chair and he was sitting on the ground in front of me eating. The VP's shepherd was walking by and someone tossed it bone and it like bounced off my son and that dog nailed him right in the face. Stupid VP said the dog didn't want anyone around when it was eating. Why the heck bring it to a picnic where there are lots of kids and lots of stupid. Stupid guy. We had to rush him back to town to the hospital because the bite below his hairline would not stop bleeding. Three months later he developed staph in the scar and we were on the last ditch antibiotics before surgery and it heald up.

oldest son was about 13, had a paper route, rode down the middle of the unbusy neighbrohood streets thowing the paper, a shepherd came over the fence and got him on the back of the leg. Stitches were required, the dog was not vaccinate and there had been a couple of rabid bats killed there in austin, one after biting a ittle girl. Ron was the 3rd child the dog had bitten, each time the bite was worse, and when it got it's 4th kid, a friend of Ron's a couple of months later, that was the end of the dog.
I gres up playing with a nieghbor;'s GSD and was crazy about him. But after what happened to my boys, not so crazy about them any more.

It is kinda like you get hit 3 times and each time it is by a red car, you a little leary of all red cars.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> It is kinda like you get hit 3 times and each time it is by a red car, you a little leary of all red cars.


Exactly... people get conditioned b/c fear is a great teacher and we hear all about Pits in the news all the time. Not saying that is right - it's just what IS. Unfortunately. The media. 

One of my co-workers had a sister who was terribly disfigured by a Golden when they were kids. Now my co-worker is afraid of Goldens. She knows they can be nice dogs, she just can't help it. Fear.

I've met several nice Pits. It's all in the raising. Isn't there something about their jaws, though? In their anatomy? If they do latch on - they won't let go? Seems like I heard something like that. maybe that's why ignorant people CHOSE that breed to use them to fight? YUCK! Sick people.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No that is not true. No dog has a locking jaw.

Pit bulls have determination and drive, and will not let go. Their anatomy is like any other dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes That is very true. There is no such thing as a locking jaw. People train them by hanging things from trees and making them get it with their mouthes. they have a very strong determination factor....but that is a very known tale about a locking jaw.


----------



## Bobsterz (Feb 2, 2021)

Heidi36oh said:


> Any dog of any breed can turn bad, depending on how there treated. I'm not saying this because the poster is my daughter's pit. We have had some pit's in this neighbor hood including my daughter's and never any problems. Now we have had problems with a German Shepard and a believe it or not a black lab. Both of those dog are very vicious. A pit is nothing but a terrier, so do we look down on the other terrier breeds like we do on pit's no we don't. I have a Fox terrier and he's or was the same strong as a pit. They don't get a bad rap. Why not?? Or the Boston terrier and so many other terriers. Now for Suzzee she is a very sweet girl that spend almost 3 month at my house with my Golden's, other then some toy issues everything went very good. She enjoyed the pool, some of you might remember :
> 
> I also have a client right now that own's 3 pitbulls, 2 males and 1 female, they are the biggest babys I ever seen. These three will sit on my lap and just want to be loved.
> 
> ...


Yes, what l have seen an believe is, if the pit was raised in love with proper training.. You will have an amazing dog, it may not like every other female dog who is bigger than her, but she may tend to be better friends with males dogs or much smaller dogs.. Other than that, while introducing he/she as very sm. Pup with other animals of the household too benefits as this becomes there beloved pack. My girl generally does not like cats coming near her fenced yard an will run to the fence after them, butifwe visit a friend where they have pet cats.. My girl will be amazing an knows that is( Aunty Theresa kitty) example!


----------

